# Starting a Tank? GET STRESS ZYME!!!



## Neon1 (Apr 18, 2008)

That product is the Truth. My water tested out perfect today...two days shy of being two weeks set-up!! That's right. Two weeks. This Sunday will be two weeks since it's been completely running. I added two glow-light tetras 24 hours after I set it up. 

The tank is a 10 gallon tank, not planted. It has all artificial decor in it, set-up to look like the a salt water tank. 

I changed the water on Thursday (4 days after set-up) and added Stress Zyme as directed. I changed the water again yesterday, one week later, and added stress zyme. 

I tested the water today with a liquid test kit. My tank is cycled. Water is cyrstal clear, 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrites, a shade under 10 Nitrates. I added three more Glow-light tetras today and they are swimming around great. Will ad some Harlequin raspora's next week. 

I just wanted to inform of begining aquarists of this product. It is excellent. Help maintain your water clean in a cycled tank, and boosts the nitrogen cycle immensly when adding it after set-up. The product is basically bacteria in a bottle. The beneficial bacteria that consume your ammonia that take a couple weeks to form, you add immediately in with Stress Zyme. 

Highly Reccommend for new tanks as well a regular use for established tanks. 


NOTE: THE WATER THAT I'VE BEEN USING IS BOTTLED SPRING WATER, MUCH MORE PURE AND CLEAN THAN TAP WATER, EVEN WITH CONDITIONERS. THIS MAY HAVE HAD A ROLE IN IT AS WELL, SINCE IT'S VERY LOW TO PROBABLY CONTAINING 0 AMMONIA.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

i might consider using it, will it work with saltwater?


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Interesting.What are your readings?


----------



## Neon1 (Apr 18, 2008)

blueblue48 said:


> i might consider using it, will it work with saltwater?


I believe so. It doesn't say either way on the bottle. I would double check with a local pest store or call API. I would think it would work for salt water.

My readings with a liquid test were 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite, and little bit of Nitrate. PH is right at 7. 

Today makes exactly two weeks since the tank has been set up. It was completely cycled two days ago. I got 5 Glow light Tetras swiming around quite happily in there, water is nice a clear. 

The Stress Zyme also helps maintain the water clear too. It's like a water clarifier and water maintainer in one. On the bottle it says:

"For new tanks to assist and boost cycling, add two teaspoons on the 1st day of setup, 7th day, and 14th day."

Then after that, for regular maintainance, "Add one teaspoon once a week".


----------



## rpmsongs (Oct 26, 2008)

how many drops are you using for the 10 gallon tank?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

My LFS recommends Stability (by Seachem) but it's basically the same concept as stress zyme. I haven't used it myself, but I've definitely heard some legit arguments about how and why it works.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

What are the arguments on why it works?

Also, why continue to add it after the tank is cycled? Aside from making the manufacturer more money that is.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know exactly what the product has in it, but if it does have some type of bacteria to aid in the cycling process, I doubt these bacteria could survive in a saltwater environment so I'd stick to only using for freshwater.


----------



## letmec17 (Oct 19, 2008)

i was wondering about my tank i have a 55gl that got like 3 weeks ago, but i used aquasafe with bioextract (recommended by salesperson) he told me i could put fish in it 24 to 48 hours later, so i got 1 convict and he's still going strong, and my ammonia lvl 0, nitrites 0, and ph was at 7.2 , i was wondering how long it starts for the cycle to begin or when i was going to see some changes or something


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I used stress zyme when I cycled my 15 gal. I also put an old filter sponge in there, so I don't really know what worked, or if they both helped. All I do know is that it only took 10 days for the cycle to complete! I will be using it again when I fishless cycle my 29 gal. ;-)


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Kim said:


> I used stress zyme when I cycled my 15 gal. I also put an old filter sponge in there, so I don't really know what worked, or if they both helped. All I do know is that it only took 10 days for the cycle to complete! I will be using it again when I fishless cycle my 29 gal. ;-)


If it took ten days I doubt the wonder bottle did anything at all. My QT tank cycled in 48 hours with a seeded sponge filter and used biomax pellets.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, the sponge filter was just from my betta tank which only houses my one betta. I don't really know how much bacteria could build up with the amount of ammonia that one betta produces. Also, I didn't have the filter yet so I just sort of stuck it on the bottom of the tank. So, I really can't tell for sure, but I'm sure it didn't hurt.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

It might not have hurt but if it didn't help its just money down the drain. If your filter was supporting a betta then it should have been good and seeded. The real struggle is in getting the colonies up to a size to handle a fishes waste output, once its there a colony can double in size in short order to deal with a larger fish load.


----------

